# Security Cameras



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I am in a very cold climate (New Brunswick, Canada) and have used game cams. My husband had a bunch for hunting, so we set up a couple in the barn. My issue was not security, rather, I wanted to figure out how much my horse was coughing at night (yeah, a tad obsessive here). Not sure what the brand is, but can ask hubby. They're quite basic, but are triggered by motion. You can set them up so they take video, not just photos. The cold didn't bother them one bit. 

I was limited by the fact that my WIFI does not reach the barn, but I suppose if you had WIFI in the barn, there might be better options, however, the game cams worked great for me. They even shot pretty good videos in the dark. 

The other issue you want to consider is whether to have some sort of alarm so you are alerted to what's going on in real time. Using motion-sensor cameras means you only see the video after the acts have occurred. That said, you can also put up signs saying the property is monitored by cameras (Home Depot also sells decoy cameras if you want to make it look really intimidating), and hope it is enough of a deterrent.


----------



## Mewlie (Apr 14, 2017)

@Acadianartist - Any brand names are appreciated! I'll center my search more on game cameras. I know the inside barn camera would be triggered constantly, since the horses are always coming in and out but the outside one would be suitable for motion-sensor. I'm pretty sure the Wi-Fi signal wouldn't reach the barn, or if it did it'd be extremely weak. I'll add that to the "need to check" list.

Thank you!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm also in the process of looking for a security system. My dilemma is that I don't have a straight view past the barn to the driveway gate, I need something with a 500' reach, ANNNND I want that something for under one thousand dollars --- the further under the better.

I really like the systems Lorex has but there range is short. They're cameras are supposed to tolerate snow storms, have night vision with a decent range, audio and video, free Cloud storage for seven days. More than seven days costs money

I want WiFi as opposed to CCTV (closed circuit) so we don't don't to run wires all over Hades and back to the house.

I also want to find a product with a service center in the United States and they actually answer their phones.

Right now I am looking at "farm surveillance systems" but I haven't found anything. 

I've been at this for a YEAR!!! I keep hoping someone will develop a long range WiFi system that is so simple to set up, the dog could do it

^^^That was of little help to the OP --- hopefully someone will come in with some solid advice


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

This is a 30 second video of my horse taken by the game cam in complete darkness. As you can see (hear), it also records sound.


----------



## Hotrodz4me (Jul 17, 2016)

My SIL uses game cams for their property and they work really well. I'll have to ask her the brand. They have used them for several years I think. She has sent me some of the pictures that are of the animals and they are really clear.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Mewlie said:


> @*Acadianartist* - Any brand names are appreciated! I'll center my search more on game cameras. I know the inside barn camera would be triggered constantly, since the horses are always coming in and out but the outside one would be suitable for motion-sensor. I'm pretty sure the Wi-Fi signal wouldn't reach the barn, or if it did it'd be extremely weak. I'll add that to the "need to check" list.
> 
> Thank you!


Name brand was Spypoint (I just asked hubby). We had good luck with it, even in severe cold. The battery did require more frequent charging in the cold though, so we ended up just getting an adapter we could plug in.Yes, it took a lot of useless videos, but it was fairly easy to sort through them. However if you point it to an area where it won't capture the horses' movements (like a doorway), it will be fine. 

You can get a WIFI booster if that helps. I wanted something simple, and the game cam was a great solution for me. It really allowed me to pattern my horse's habits. Each video has a time stamp so that's useful.

Also, some game cams do offer better quality videos, but for my purposes, this was good enough. We tried another one with a higher resolution, but it kept failing, so I decided to opt for a lower-resolution video that was far more reliable.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Cameras are a good idea.

Or a big dog.


----------



## Mewlie (Apr 14, 2017)

@Acadianartist - That's pretty great quality for pitch dark! Thank you for the name, I'll add it onto the list!
@walkinthewalk - I'm not too keen on running wires all over the place either. A WiFi adapter/extender is probably going to be something I'll have to purchase as well.
@ChieTheRider - A security dog would be nice, but too many factors make it a non-viable idea, unfortunately. I have to settle for technology that will _hopefully _work.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

HR4M, We use Primos. I like that you can change the resolution to suit your needs. Runs on batteries so we can put them anyplace they are needed/wanted and change their placing at any time. I had the first up a year before having to change the batteries. I think there is a video setting on one but I have never used it. It is an after the fact cam and deterrent. I am sure they have ones that I could download an app and view live but I didn't feel I needed that. There is one covering the drive and another covering the side of the house and shed. Price was really reasonable. I download the cards once a month now or when there are tracks we don't recognize. When we were having issues it was more frequent.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

QtrBel said:


> HR4M, We use Primos. I like that you can change the resolution to suit your needs. Runs on batteries so we can put them anyplace they are needed/wanted and change their placing at any time. I had the first up a year before having to change the batteries. I think there is a video setting on one but I have never used it. It is an after the fact cam and deterrent. I am sure they have ones that I could download an app and view live but I didn't feel I needed that. There is one covering the drive and another covering the side of the house and shed. Price was really reasonable. I download the cards once a month now or when there are tracks we don't recognize. When we were having issues it was more frequent.


I don't know anything about this camera, but I just wanted to add that the cold will kill batteries very quickly. Which is why we found an adapter for ours. But if you're going to use batteries, invest in some rechargeables, otherwise, you will be buying new batteries pretty much on a daily basis when the temps dip down to -20C or colder.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I don't know how expensive Reconyx are but my friend in Alaska uses those. She also uses lithium batteries and keeps 2 cards for each cam. She also has built insulated boxes for them. I think one side is hinged so she can swing in open to get to the cam.


----------

